# Earthway 2150 even spread



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Does anyone own this spreader? Real nice spreader but the only issue I'm noticing is that its spreading product more to the middle and right hand side, not so much to the left. So basically it's not spreading evenly.

I called earthway and the nice lady that I spoke to, spoke to one of the engineers and he said I'm most likely not walking quick enough. Hmmm.. ok...

Does this sound accurate?

I've switched the driving wheel from the right to the left to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## KHARPS (Jun 21, 2018)

Do you have the edge guard or whatever it's called activated? It would block the spreader from throwing product to the left.


----------



## KHARPS (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

I checked a few times because that was the thought that I had but it wasn't blocked. All 3 holes were also open in the hopper. Find it bizzare.

On another note. Have you been doing a urea nitrogen blitz? What setting would you put that spreader on for 1/2 lb of urea?


----------



## KHARPS (Jun 21, 2018)

I have been doing 0.5lb/1000 urea weekly since I just did a 100% kbg reno mid August but I don't use the earthway to spread it. I bought a Scott's wizzer from Amazon for $15 for the urea. I previously had a lesco hand crank spreader from small amounts that cost me $25 and it is complete garbage compared to the wizzer.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> On another note. Have you been doing a urea nitrogen blitz? What setting would you put that spreader on for 1/2 lb of urea?


The setting to be used for spreading urea at low rates should be the smallest setting that you can get the product to flow evenly without jamming. This number can vary a fair bit based upon the specific urea product you use, as the size of the prill (little pellets) can vary from one manufacturer to another. For me, on my Earthway 2170, I use a setting of about 11-12, but I would be surprised if that would be the same for somebody else unless your urea product is basically the exact same size.

I've had to adjust the size from year-to-year depending upon the manufacturer, or even the specific batch, of urea that I have used. I've been down to 10 for one product, and up to nearly 14 for another one.


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

Yes, I own a 2150 and I just finished rebuilding it due to the previous owner left fertilizer sitting in it over the winter. I had to send some parts out for sandblasting to get the rust off.

Unfortunately, if you are fussy, unevenness can be a tough nut to crack. Speed of spreading is one variable, what you are spreading also bears into the picture and lastly, at what rate are you spreading?

Slowing down or speeding up can change the results.

Prill size can affect the evenness as it drops through 3 different size holes at different points.

How far you open those holes will also effect how even it is spread as a given prill size may drop unevenly (in fact, I have seen many products with varying size of prill, and some products are prone to clumping and not dropping cleanly) vs another prill size, and that all changes again, depending on the drop opening size you set. Add all these variables together and it becomes a real schmozzle to sort out.

Fortunately, most of us use a small selection of products that we spread with our spreader, and we have a specific amount per 1000 square feet we are wanting to achieve. If you notice the spread is significantly off, and you feel you HAVE TO fix the spreader.... you'll have to find a way to fix it..... not an easy task,

Measuring evenness of spread may involve using a nice clean smooth concrete driveway, parking lot or even a large garage floor, to visually see the pattern. Perhaps you'll need to lay out trays (cookie trays, shallow plastic containers, cafeteria trays or something else you can find) to capture what is being spread. Then you can weigh the contents of each container to see just how much it's off.

It is likely easier to just lay down 1/2 the amount in one direction and do another pass at right angles with the other 1/2 of the product. It's the most common way I have seen to deal with this problem without resorting to actually making adjustments if the unit is operating correctly.

The Anderson spreader does have the ability to tweak the spread pattern, but it takes a fair amount of testing and adjusting, so the spreader would likely be relegated to spreading that one product only, due to all the work involved.

The bottom line is that ALL spreaders can spread unevenly at times because the product being spread varies. The Anderson spreader is the only spreader that I know of that has a built in adjuster... but at the price they sell for, I'm not surprised.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Thanks for all the insight guys. I'm going to try a few things that you e recommended and see what I can draw up!


----------



## LawnRat (Mar 22, 2019)

I know this is an old thread but maybe it will help someone.

I picked up this spreader at a yardsale for $5. It threw most of the fertilizer out the right side. The previous owner assembled it wrong, the gearbox was facing the wrong way causing the impeller to spin counter-clockwise instead of clockwise. Spun the gearbox 180 and it works great.


----------

